#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταλλικό πατάρι

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

αν δεν με εμποδίζει τίποτα που να περνάει από το πατάρι, σωλήνα κλπ τα βάζω περιμετρικά στα εξωτερικά φατνώματα όπως κάνω και στις στέγες

Υ.Γ. περιμένω ακόμα απάντηση για την στέγη μου
Ανοίγω την μπυρίτσα μου και βάζω ντι βι ντι να δούμε με τη σύζυγο τα λέμε αύριο

----------


## Xάρης

Η πλάκα δεν δημιουργεί από μόνη της διάφραγμα;
Μόνο στην περίπτωση που θα την κατασκευάσουμε από ελαφρομπετόν ή κάτι ανάλογο και χωρίς διατμητικούς ήλους τότε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε χιαστί.

----------


## Xάρης

Τότε, αν θέλεις να θεωρήσεις διάφραγμα δεν πρέπει να έχει και χιαστί;

----------


## brutagon

το πατάρι γίνεται για κάποιον λόγο
συνήθως ο ιδιοκτήτης το θέλει όχι για να υπάρχει αλλά για να του βάλει σοβαρό επιφανειακό φορτίο πάνω...
εγώ με βάση αυτή τη λογική τα πατάρια τα διαδοκιδώνω είτε έχουν μπετό είτε όχι

----------


## brutagon

όχι...δε χρειάστηκε και ούτε νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί ποτέ αν κρίνω από δουλειά που έχω κάνει...
άσε τις κολώνες να δουλεύουν :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## brutagon

καμία λύση δεν είναι απορριπτέα...ούτε λέω πως η δική μου είναι η σωστή...
έτσι το δουλεύω αλλά δεν απορρίπτω το χιαστί...
αλλά γιατί να θεωρούμε πανάκεια τη χρήση χιαστι για να εξασφαλίσουμε διαφραγμα? φτιάξε σε δυο κολώνες cross section και πάρε πλάισια παντού...πιο ελαφρύ βγαίνει...λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές ανάλογα με τα γούστα μας και όλες είναι αποδεκτές
εγώ όμως τονίζω το βάρος και πάλι του παταριού...χωρίς διαδοκίδωση τί διατομές κυρίων δοκών θα προκύψουν...και μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πατάρια είναι μικρού ύψους και έχουμε και τον πονοκέφαλο του ελεύθερου ύψους, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βιομηχανικά

----------


## majakoulas

Η απαίτηση διαφράγματος λειτουργικά έχει να κάνει με την χρήση.
Σκέφτηκες ποτέ ως διάφραγμα την οροφή ενός στεγάστρου με λαμαρίνα??
Άμα για κάποιο λόγο θέλεις να μην υπάρχουν σχετικές παραμορφώσεις ενός παταριού (όπως την συνηθισμένη μετατροπή σε κύρια χρήση) τότε επιθυμείς ακαμψία του πατώματος.
Άμα η επιθυμητή ακαμψία (έλεγχος παραμορφώσεων) σε καλύπτει χωρίς χιαστί, γιατί να βάλεις???
Αποτελεί καθαρά προσωπική άποψη και για να είμαι ειλικρινής πρώτη φορά με προβληματίζει. Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική σύσταση?

----------


## brutagon

αυτό λέω και γω...αν θες να το πιάνεις με χιαστί καλά κάνεις...
να λάβουμε όμως υπόψιν ότι το πατάρι είναι και σε σχετικά μικρό ύψος...τρίχες μετακινήσεις δηλαδή...
εγώ είχα μεγάλες μετακινήσεις σε μεταλλικό φρεάτιο ασανσερ και εκεί το έπιασα με χιαστί και όλα οκ...αλλά εκεί μιλάμε για 14 μέτρα ύψος...
όπου μας βολεύει με λίγα λόγια

----------


## Evan

> φτιάξε σε δυο κολώνες cross section και πάρε πλάισια παντού...


 δηλ.;

----------


## Evan

είναι δυνατόν η λαμαρίνα να προσδίδει ιδιότητες διαφράγματος στην οροφή;

----------


## Evan

και όχι μόνο, έχεις δει πως τις τοποθετούν; μία βίδα ανά 2-3μ. άσε που ρχεται στραβή πολλές φορές

----------


## Evan

και εγώ εκεί καταλήγω

----------


## palex

Eγω παρατήρησα οτι βαζοντας οριζόντια χιαστα κάτω απο το παταρι βελτιώνονται πολύ οι απαιτούμενες διατομές όποτε τα βάζω.
Καντε μια επίλυση με και χωρίς (με απενεργοποιημενη την διαφραγματική λειτουργία και στις δυο δοκιμές) και δείτε τις διαφορές στις διατομές από εκει θα φανει και αν αξιζει να μπουνμ κατα την γνωμη μου αξίζει!

- Και εγω δεν θεωρω ασφαλές το διαφραγμα στην στεγη, ειδικά τα πανελ ειναι δύο φυλλα λαμαρινα 0,5mm με πολυουρεθανη γεμισμένα και αρμους ανα 1μ , τι διαφραγμα να έχουν?

----------


## DirectionLess

Εγώ πάντως είμαι της άποψης ότι άπαξ και είναι αυτοφερόμενο (έχω δει περιπτώσεις που πατάει με φλάτζα πάνω στην πλάκα) και σχετικά μικρών διαστάσεων (τύπου 4x4μ. ας πούμε), δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

----------

